# piecing together drywall cut out 1 foot horizontally all around room



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

rippedoff said:


> Joining a new piece of drywall to old drywall...how should the pieces fit together horizontally around the walls....contractor used yellow mesh tape and 20 minute mud and there are gaps filled with the mud....how wide is too wide for the peices to join together properly


 How wide is the gap? A 1/2" would be acceptable to me. 
I have seen a drywaller screw a 1X3X14" block behind the gap in each stud bay to strengthen the joint mechanically.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

rippedoff said:


> Joining a new piece of drywall to old drywall...how should the pieces fit together horizontally around the walls....contractor used yellow mesh tape and 20 minute mud and there are gaps filled with the mud....how wide is too wide for the peices to join together properly...and on other walls, texture was peeling from fans and dehumidifiers drying out the walls....so contractor scraped off some of the peeling texture and in other places, sealed and sealed with numerous coats of Kilz and other primer...also parts were filled in with this 20 minute mixture which felt slick after drying, on other walls, multiple layers of texture then sprayed on the walls, walls were not wet cleaned, they were sanded and then primed right over without cleaning off debris.....how to clean up this mess....


Does it look ok? Can you share some pictures? Sometimes angry mistaken homeowners jump all over decent contractors without knowing any better--not saying that is the case here. 20minute hot mud & mesh tape aren't uncommon practices. I would need to see pictures to offer a better opinion on what you are describing. Bottom line how does it look?


----------

